# Door Gap



## travisvadon (Mar 3, 2011)

There is a gap between the top of my door and the weather stripping. As you can see in the second picture the inside door trim is above the door height. How should I fix it? The upper door frame is level. The door itself is a little off but not as much as the gap. 

Thanks


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

The door is clearly sagging pretty bad. First make sure that the hinge screws are tight. If they are, then you'll need to pop the door off and shim the hinges properly. (adding to the lower hinge will kick that top corner up)


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Remove the two inside screws(usually 3/4 or 1" screws) in the top jamb hinge. Install 3" deck or #12 screws going into the house framing. Tighten with a drill driver or similar to pull the door in. This should fix or greatly improve the gap.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

X2:thumbsup:

I like to use GRK screws for this application.










They require a Torx or star bit.
They are great because they will NOT slip like a phillips head


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Travis, Welcome to the Forum


HomeSealed said:


> The door is clearly sagging pretty bad.....


 I would not call this a door sag but more likely a structural problem that has caused undo settling on the hinge jamb. This may have occurred over a long time as the trim identifies this as an older house.

The two red reference lines I put on Travis's pic are equally spaced so I would not call this a door sag.The advice given on new screws is still valid because the door will have to be rehung. It will also mean lowering the latch strike plate.

The gap at the top of the door will now move to the door bottom. If the floor is just hardwood the gap may be covered with a door sweep. 
.


----------

